# Trapped



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

I have a very important Drs Appt today and already feel myself getting up tight. i just know that as soon as I walk into the office my IBS cramps will go into full gear. I have been constipated for 3 days but that will all change at 4 pm today and then I won't be able to ask all the questions I need to. This happens all the time when I feel closed in with just one other person ... Why ? I am 50 years old, this is frustrating and stupid. five minutes after I will feel fine but the damage will have been done and I will wait another year for an appointment HELP


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Wmtand - Have you ever tried anti-anxiety meds? I have anxiety induced IBS D. Buspar has really helped me and has taken away the fear I had of always worring about my tummy or where bathrooms are. I could not take antidepressants they made me too tired. My doctor then gave me Buspar a mild sedative that does make you tired. If you get your anxiety under control these fears will be mostly gone and you will get on with your life. Take Care,Robin----------My story: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=17;t=000155


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Wmtand - I saw a typo here is the correction....Buspar a mild sedative that does NOT make you tired.Kind Regards,Robin


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks greeen, I will be seeing my GP next week and will ask for a prescription to try. I know that anxiety triggers my IBS-d, but knowing that doesn't stop the physical so perhaps it is time to give meds a try. By the way, I did get through the appt. yesterday without too much trauma by using the deep breathing relazation exercises. (and a just in case immodium) Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## Blueroses (Dec 23, 2001)

Dear Wmtand: I had to smile when I read about your "just in case Immodium". I thought I was the only one! Do talk to your doctor about some meds for the anxiety. I've been taking Xanax for several years, very low dosage, but it has helped my anxiety, and thus my IBS-D. Or vice-versa, who knows? I'm also taking Mirtazipine, very low dose, at night, to help with the anxiety. I've also used breathing exercises, walking, walking, walking, and even short term psychotherapy sessions. It's all helpful. But the Xanax has given me more of a life, and allowed me to keep working, which is my biggest challenge with IBS. Good luck to you.


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

Paxil worked wonders for me.. really . Good luck xxxx


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

Apologize for the delayed response. Thank you for the tips and "Blueroses" for the understanding. Interesting a few years ago I was on Prozac for about a year for "Clinical Depression" and I never connected the two until now, but I don't remember having many problems with IBS during that year ! Time to talk to the Doc again perhaps, but I hesitate to take antidepressents for life even at a small dose. (Does taking these restrict your life in any other ways ? i.e: Can you still have the odd glass of wine ? What about sleeping problems ?)


----------



## eliwill (Jan 9, 2005)

i am taking librax as needed for anxiety. my ibs has come to the point that my anxiety of getting stomach cramps brings on my symptoms. i also keep peptobismal in my purse as a reassurance.


----------

